# This year's dream team isn't losing!



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

Tournament of the Americas will be a let down after last year's rash of upsets. This year's dream team will return to it's dominant form of old. There is way more talent this year and the presence of Jason Kidd will eliminate the selfish, me first nature which killed the USA last year.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

There isn't a chance in hell this team will lose 1 game as they win the olympics. I will shave my privates if they do.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I agree 100%. J Kidd is the most importna guy 4 them 2 have, hes the guy thatll make em run. If he was healthy they wouldnt of lost asingle game last year, and they shouldnt in the tourney of americas or olympics with him there.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

The problem with last year's team was Baron Davis. He is not a distribution point guard. Subsequently there was no cohesiveness. Every time each player got a touch they figured it was their turn to create one on five. The USA is by far able to put the best five players on the floor but when only one player is working offensively on his own then it nullifies the talent advantage. Most of the best basketball nations besides the USA have atleast one player who can match up with dream team talent. Canada has Nash, Spain has Gasol, Yugoslavia has several guys, China has Yao, France has Parker, Argentina has Ginobili......... As long as the USA plays one one five basketball then they nullify their overall talent advantage. This is why Kidd will made such a huge difference. His distribution abilities will unify the overall talent of the dream team and allow their OVERALL talent to win rather than the talents of just one player on any particular possession. 

Imagine Kidd running the break with Iverson, T-Mac and Kobe to dish to..... WOW!!!!!!! I can't wait to see it!

P.S. GO CANADA!!!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I can't wait either... This team's gonna be real doped and ain't gona lose a single game at all....


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

There is a first time for everything. Its a sport, not a rule. Soon or later you lose.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Well, da "first time" thingy happened already, when team USA lost n finished 6th... now its time for team USA to show to da world wad it is actually made of and dat last yr's showin' was just an "accident"..


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> There isn't a chance in hell this team will lose 1 game as they win the olympics. I will shave my privates if they do.


There is always a chance, my friend T*i*m...  

We can't deny the amount of talent in this Dream Team. It's amazing. I don't know if they will have a chance to practice together for some time. If they do this, I think the chance to beat them is 0,09%.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> There isn't a chance in hell this team will lose 1 game as they win the olympics. I will shave my privates if they do.


Never underestimate the FIBA referees please...   :laugh: 


Jokes aside, I agree the USA team most likely will win everything but I think Yugos and Argentinians have their chances


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> Well, da "first time" thingy happened already, when team USA lost n finished 6th... now its time for team USA to show to da world wad it is actually made of and dat last yr's showin' was just an "accident"..


but that team had La frentz as the Center and the PG was Andre miller, not Tim Duncan and Jason Kidd


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

Just think in 2 years Yugoslavia will have a better front if Darko, Kristic and Perovic devolope into stars, then the USA dream team. It could happen and it could not but it is strong possiblity Yugoslavia takes gold in Greece next year.


----------

